# Pa folks: Anyone work with Sue Oakes?



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Our Trainers at Oakes K9 Training

Has anyone worked with her? Want to start working on Chandler's leash aggression and she seems good to me but I thought id ask around.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know her but can recommend 
Jamie Badial in Hatboro 
Professional Dog Training | We solve unwanted behaviors.
or Beth Bradley in NJ
Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know her but can recommend
> Jamie Badial in Hatboro
> Professional Dog Training | We solve unwanted behaviors.
> or Beth Bradley in NJ
> Dog Obedience Training - Beth Bradley.


 Oh thanks! I'll check them out. I had a total mind fart and forgot to say that I'm in Montgomery county, Pa so trainers in the willow grove, Hatboro-Horsham, blue bell, lower gwynedd area are where I'm looking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jamie has dealt with many aggression cases. Beth is a great trainer and well worth the trip to NJ.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Jamie has dealt with many aggression cases. Beth is a great trainer and well worth the trip to NJ.


 Good to know. Not sure if I can convince the bf to drive to jersey but it's good to have different names in case something falls through.

I think I'm going to have to become a jerk gsd owner. In the 4 months we've had chandler, we've had 3 different incidents where loose dogs have come at us. All little fluffy guys. The ****tzu made actually bit my dog and my boyfriend. So now he really doesn't like other dogs when we're out and I'm feeling out of my element. /vent


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I totally feel your pain. Be a jerk. Be a big jerk. I'm sure Jamie can help you with that. She's dealt with many rescues with behavioral issues and she has dogs to work with your dog.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I totally feel your pain. Be a jerk. Be a big jerk. I'm sure Jamie can help you with that. She's dealt with many rescues with behavioral issues and she has dogs to work with your dog.


 thanks. My dog lived with a foster family for 8 months and they had two dogs already. He loved them and got along with them great. So I'm not sure if it's a leash thing or if he felt like he was entering an established pack and didn't want to start any trouble. Maybe he was just happy to be out of the shelter. Unfortunately the other dog owners I know have small dogs, most not well behaved so I can't work on socializing myself. Another reason we're looking for professional help.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

We had a consult with Jamie and Michael last weekend and are hoping to get a lesson in this week. The snowstorm forced us to reschedule.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent! Tell her I said hi and I miss her!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Will do! We ended up discussing this forum and she knew your handle right away. Small world!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Love Jamie. I've known her for several years. Met her on the forum and through working in rescue.


----------

